# Neueste Erkenntnisse aus China: Erdnüsse gut fürs Gehirn?



## Captain Picard (28 Juli 2003)

http://www.seniorworld.com/articles/a19980619200406.html


> Feed Your Brain With Peanuts!
> According to a recent study of 347 Chinese school children, foods high in the mineral Zinc helped
> improve their reasoning and psychomotor skills (hand-eye coordination).


Diese Studie ist  zu bezweifeln, Beispiele in Deutschland belegen das Gegenteil,
gerade die Koordination zwischen Gehirn und Bedienung der PC-Tastatur scheint 
extrem gestört zu werden


----------



## jupp11 (28 Juli 2003)

Also diese peanuts find ich besser:

http://www.unitedmedia.com/comics/peanuts/

vor allem den hier:






jupp


----------

